

Ask YC: What is a good (and cheap) domain name registrar? - sayhello

I am looking for good registrars. The standard seems to be about $10 for a .com for a decent registrar.<p>I am not concerned with exotic TLD's, but having the option is nice.
======
kyro
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=150561>

I use GoDaddy, but as others have pointed out, there are some frightening
stories about them floating around.

~~~
melvinram
I use GoDaddy. Their ads are annoying but their nameserver & DSN changes are
fast.

Also, do a quick Google search for "godaddy coupon" and you'll find coupons
for $6.95/domain coupons.

------
kirubakaran
<https://www.NearlyFreeSpeech.net/>

Good guys. $8 domain names. Hassle-free interface.

------
lpgauth
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=150561>

------
truebosko
I like Yahoo domains. Fast, simple, and from a company you can really trust.
GoDaddy is annoying, too much ads.

------
swombat
I use register.com. It's pricier than some of the others, but the interface is
excellent, unlike the other two providers I've used (GoDaddy and 123-reg,
which both have awful user interfaces).

Worth the extra buck imho.

Daniel

~~~
bigtoga
I used register.com for a domain and let me tell you: when you want to
transfer a domain away from them, they follow the, "If we make it damn
impossible and frustrating for users to move away, a lot of them will give up
during the process and we'll keep them!" way of thinking.

------
girk
I'm surprised nobody has mentioned NearlyFreeSpeech yet. They offer very
reasonably priced a-la-carte hosting solutions, with no monthly plan
requirement, so you don't get screwed for going over maximum bandwidth... or
under. It's great for small sites. And for only an extra $0.01 a day for a
"Respect My Privacy" service to hide your registration information. Domain
registrations are fairly cheap at $7.99. They also have great tech-support.

<https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/>

------
Ian-RK
Careful with GoDaddy. One of our fairly innocuous link request emails (yeah I
know, I know) got reported to Godaddy and they threatened to re-absorb our
domain. Fortunately our sysadmin defused the issue. I can't recommend an
alternative as we're still at GoDaddy because our higher-ups don't take domain
asset management as seriously as they should.

Most of my personal stuff was registered through doteasy.com, and I have no
complaints after 2+ years with them, though these sites typically do light
duty, YMMV etc

------
eisokant
I have had great experiences with Namecheap.com but when buying in bulk (100+)
I strongly recommend Team Resellerclub, where I've being able to register
domains for several dollars.

------
aneesh
Namecheap.com

~~~
thomasswift
i used namecheap and will continue, but they blindsided me with the free
domain name protector for the first year, then you have to pay for it for the
following years, but aware, but not a deal breaker.

the interface is so much cleaner then gocrappys

~~~
bridgetroll
godaddy (blindsided with fees) did the same thing to me. I've started using
namecheap, as it was a few cents cheaper and the interface is an order of
magnitude cleaner.

------
Dylanfm
I've been using Yahoo lately and haven't been disappointed.

In the past I have used Gandi, which worked well until Visa's extra security
screen (which doesn't work in Safari or Firefox) came along.

Earlier this year I registered 3 .com.au domains with Enetica totalling to
~$200 and they charged my account 3 times. I wondered why I had been charged
over $600, rang them up and got refunded within a week or so.

------
cylonus
I recently switch all my domains from godaddy to namecheap and is happy. I
wanted to use 1and1.com but they can not accept my order as they are not able
to "establish a clear system with regards to the ordering,maintenance and
billing processes." with the country Singapore I am living in. Make me feel
like I am in 1980s again. :-)

------
DenisM
It's convenient to co-locate your domain registrar and your DNS server, so it
makes sense to evaluate DNS quality when making decision. I have picked DynDNS
for super-low TTL and pretty good DNS reliability story.

If all I want is just sit on domain until its useful, I may pick yahoo
instead.

------
prakash
<http://www.1and1.com>

~~~
rksprst
You get free private registration with them. They're also cheap.

------
Detect
Use <http://www.domize.com> which is hooked up to GoDaddy, but you get a steep
discount at $6.95.

------
russ
google: "yahoo 1.99 domain" and click on the first sponsored link.

If you sign up for a new email acct every time
(<domain_name>_domain@yahoo.com), you get the first year for 1.99.

Just make sure you remember to either switch to another registrar after a year
or cancel otherwise they auto-renew for 9.99

------
workpost
Godaddy has never let me down but, I'll admit, some of the stories floating
around about them are frightening.

------
adrianwaj
<$9

<http://www.mydomain.com/>

------
michael_dorfman
How many domains are you planning on registering, that price is a significant
issue?

------
alarmist
I recently used <http://domainsarefree.com/> for the first time. It was easy,
and their email support is pretty quick.

------
agentbleu
better to use one that has a good support, trouble I have had in changing
registers is unbelievable. I now use omnis as they are quick, but not
cheapest. Still not great support from them either. But at least there system
works. Dreamhost were bad as was 1&1.

